# First grow how am I doing?



## mngrower (Dec 6, 2016)

So here is my first mj grow I got some ditch weed seeds for my uncle and am just testing the waters before pulling the trigger on good seeds I have a 300 watt led in  a 2x4 tent I'm waiting for another and a 400 cfm fan with carbon scrubber pots are five gallon buckets with drain holes drop some advice on how I can improve this setup I'm going to post a hydro setup once I get another tent running


----------



## mngrower (Dec 6, 2016)

For some reason I can't get my pics to post 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 6, 2016)

Thats A Nice Plant. Good Luck.:48:


----------



## mngrower (Dec 6, 2016)

Tent 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy (Dec 6, 2016)

i had no idea on the fan, I was told to have it pull will fix that in my new set up thanks for the info TLC didn't mean to misinform anyone


----------



## SHOT (Dec 6, 2016)

I think that the light should be closer. If u see the plant stretch get the light closer. Nice plant!


----------



## mngrower (Dec 6, 2016)

Ok I'll keep watching the plant for stretching so far they are staying low and growing a lot of leaves


----------



## ross (Dec 6, 2016)

Are you able to run HID? that would definitely be an upgrade but if not plants looks real nice so far.


----------



## mngrower (Dec 6, 2016)

I have hid lights but I was saving them to use in the other tent i have a small 100 watt hps light I can use in there though


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 7, 2016)

Looks good so far. If you don't have a small fan in the tent, you should get one so that you keep the air stirring.


----------



## mngrower (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, I'll stick a fan in there today or tomorrow 
TLC thanks for the compliment on the tidiness I like to try and do things right or not at all


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 7, 2016)

What is your medium, it looks organic?


----------



## mngrower (Dec 7, 2016)

It's my own soil mix with hog based compost since I own a hog farm I have an endless supply I added perlite and some peat moss to it


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice, a solid organic mix. I assume you compost the manure for some time before using it in the medium for the plants. I learned the hard way that you have to be careful with that. I used too much cow compost one time on an organic run and within a couple days my girls looked like they had sat in Death Valley for a couple months :doh:


----------



## mngrower (Dec 7, 2016)

Yup we get about one million gallons of liquid manure from the barn pit every year plus I have a smaller compost pile that has been maintained for a few years now


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 7, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Looks good so far. If you don't have a small fan in the tent, you should get one so that you keep the air stirring.


 
htg sells a great adjustable height stand for tents and oscillating fans. a 16 inch fan will dry and circulate much better on low position than a 12 inch oscillator on high. quicker drying smart pots..


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 7, 2016)

TLC said:


> I like to hang my fans upside down and secure the fan base to the ceiling supports of the tent frame. This method preserves floor space nicely.
> 
> 
> http://www.htgsupply.com/products/agromax-grow-tent-equipment-board
> ...


----------



## mngrower (Dec 7, 2016)

Honestly I have no idea how long to veg them I was going to grow them until they were about three feet tall then flower it's not so much about getting a high yield from these as it is basically seeing if I can actually pull off growing mj indoors


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 8, 2016)

Plan to veg for 6 weeks if growing from seed. You may need to veg longer or possibly shorter times. The reason is that from seed, the plants need "around" 6wks to reach sexual maturity (some longer, a few shorter). If they are forced to flower before they reach sexual maturity, a few issues can and often do arise. These include significant stretching and reduced yield. Not sure on your experience but You can see the sexual maturity has been reached when you see the branches begin to grow in stagger formation rather than side by side formation. You will also see the small preflowers begin to grow. These will tell you if it is male or female (if you see 2 white hairs, that's female)


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks Hush!  You will have him growing the dank. You are in good hands mngrower


----------



## mngrower (Dec 8, 2016)

So what is considered the "veg" phase is it from the moment the seed sprouts or after it has a couple sets of leaves


----------



## Lesso (Dec 8, 2016)

mngrower said:


> So what is considered the "veg" phase is it from the moment the seed sprouts or after it has a couple sets of leaves


I count after it pops out of the ground and the two main leaves unfurl. Its arbitrary really.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2016)

I usually count the first two weeks as a seedling, then when they get their legs real well they are vegging.. Lesso is right it doesn't really matter, they will reach maturity when they are ready.


----------



## mngrower (Dec 8, 2016)

Ok I guess I'll start counting now they are about 4 inches and are starting to smell funky glad I got the carbon filter now. Have any of you ordered from True North Seed bank before?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2016)

No i have not, I shop at attitude, singleseedcentre.com and seedman.com...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 9, 2016)

There are a lot of seed banks out there. I usually buy from the single seed center just because they have sooo much to choose from and Ive never had any problems dealing with them.

Technically speaking, the first couple weeks of the seedling's life are spent establishing the root system so I wouldn't consider that "veg phase" proper. I don't bother counting the time for vegging from seed to maturity. I just let them do their thing because there are many environmental and genetic variables that can affect the amount of time it takes for the plant to reach maturity. Then once you find a strain that you want to keep and clone, the veg time is no longer about maturity, it is then about how big and healthy you want the plants to be when you move them to flower.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 9, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> There are a lot of seed banks out there. I usually buy from the single seed center just because they have sooo much to choose from and Ive never had any problems dealing with them.
> 
> Technically speaking, the first couple weeks of the seedling's life are spent establishing the root system so I wouldn't consider that "veg phase" proper. I don't bother counting the time for vegging from seed to maturity. I just let them do their thing because there are many environmental and genetic variables that can affect the amount of time it takes for the plant to reach maturity. Then once you find a strain that you want to keep and clone, the veg time is no longer about maturity, it is then about how big and healthy you want the plants to be when you move them to flower.


 
 me single seed guy too!! finding other sites like herbies NOT taking credit cards anymore. want cash sent or western union. pain in my butt. read ratings on seed banks the other day and the winner was one i had not heard of. will look for. cant remember winners name..

just found some "STRAWBERRY DIESEL fem seeds where i can pay with a credit card. "ORIGINAL SEEDS STORE.COM .. nice!


----------



## mngrower (Dec 12, 2016)

Well a little update they don't seem to be getting much taller but are bushing out like crazy


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 13, 2016)

That is good. Some strains will not shoot way up, and that can be assisted by your growing methods. If they are bushing out then it sounds like they are still growing and are healthy.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 13, 2016)

check-out worlds strongest seeds. i like the 41%thc strain, $500. seed. guaranteed delivery as well as germination..

https://www.bcseeds.com/product-category/cannabis-seeds/bc-seeds/worlds-strongest/page/4/


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2016)

For that price,,they need to grow it for me. :bolt:


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 13, 2016)

check out the site. seeds up to $200,000. each. (1) bean.


----------



## mngrower (Dec 13, 2016)

I think paying 10 bucks a seed is nuts there is no way I would pay that much


----------



## Lesso (Dec 14, 2016)

I dunno....looks scammy.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 14, 2016)

mngrower said:


> Well a little update they don't seem to be getting much taller but are bushing out like crazy


 

bushing sounds great. i usually go 4 to 5 weeks, closer to 5, from the day the first 2 leaves open. watch height. although its a guess and alot depends on the strain, plan on your plants height (from dirt to plant top),doubling in height from the day u flip to 12/12. i have only once gone over 5 weeks as i ALWAYS have one or two stretchers that almost hit the ceiling. i am growing 24 plants per tent, mixed indicas, sativas and get lots of variations. it is easy to over water when under 3 weeks old. i love the 5 gal. felt pots(smart pots), and over watering is ok once the plant gets some height, roots. just shop vac up the over flow. another advantage to felt pots should your plants not dry after several days, u can run a couple oscillating fans at ground level and they dry quickly.  its so rewarding growing and plenty of problem solvers here. goodluck!!


----------



## mngrower (Dec 15, 2016)

Here they are the small one I think I stunted because i wasn't thinking and didn't have proper drainage 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## mngrower (Dec 15, 2016)

Little leaf burn on one from some spilled fertilizer


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2016)

Ive done that before my friend. There is a saying in life,,,,"**** HAPPENS",,,,yehaaaaaaaa
Looking good and healthy.
Why is everything so pink, ,,,just playing. Lots of ppl using Leds nowadays. 
I use to really give ppl crap for using LEDS. Hell ,,,i probably made PJ crazy. He he
Now,,after seeing Hammy and some of my other friends grow with LEDS,,,ive changed my outlook on LEDS.


----------



## mngrower (Dec 15, 2016)

Haha thanks the root systems on these plants are insane I have the small one in a clear 2 gallon bucket to see the roots and there are a few already reaching the bottom of the bucket and yes I do put a curtain over the bucket so the roots don't get light


----------



## mngrower (Dec 16, 2016)

So far nothing is touching the soil


----------



## mngrower (Dec 26, 2016)

Hell yeah it got cold I finally got my wifi back on after an ice storm knocked everything out as of now I had to cut up the ditch weed plants since relatives were all coming over for the holidays and I couldn't risk someone open up the tent I just got eight regular auto lemon haze seeds one auto ak seed and one Asian dream super auto seed so I'm gonna grow these now that I think I got the basic stuff down and was actually successful at getting plants a couple feet high anyway I'll start a grow journal on these auto seeds. By the way it has gotten so cold we are now driving my chev 3500 on the lake haha


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2016)

mngrower said:


> Hell yeah it got cold I finally got my wifi back on after an ice storm knocked everything out as of now I had to cut up the ditch weed plants since relatives were all coming over for the holidays and I couldn't risk someone open up the tent I just got eight regular auto lemon haze seeds one auto ak seed and one Asian dream super auto seed so I'm gonna grow these now that I think I got the basic stuff down and was actually successful at getting plants a couple feet high anyway I'll start a grow journal on these auto seeds. By the way it has gotten so cold we are now driving my chev 3500 on the lake haha



Ice Road Trucker,,,yehaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

